# Output Sharpening Print Unseen



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 19, 2011)

Can it be reasonably be done to good effect? I'm talking about sharpening an image for a particular output format, then sending it to a printer who in turn prints and sends it to the customer, meaning that you never see it. I guess I'm wondering whether there are any blanket guidelines you can use based on what you're printing on and the size of the image, or is it as variable as the sharpening you do during the post-processing process?

Sans any blanket guidelines, what's the alternative--sending a printer a few different files that have had different levels of sharpening applied, then checking proofs?


----------



## ann (Mar 19, 2011)

You will get better responses in another section as this is for darkroom printing, not injet printing. however, with that said, this is my workflow.

i sharpen for viewing distance, and paper type but i also do my own printing. Why not send your vendor several types of files and have them mail the results back to you.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 19, 2011)

ann said:


> You will get better responses in another section as this is for darkroom printing, not injet printing. however, with that said, this is my workflow.
> 
> i sharpen for viewing distance, and paper type but i also do my own printing. Why not send your vendor several types of files and have them mail the results back to you.


Ah, crap, you're right. Not sure how I missed that.

Cheers for the response, anyway.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Mar 19, 2011)

If a mod could delete this, I'd appreciate it.


----------

